# [PCGH-Ratgeber] PC-Netzteile - so finden Sie das beste Netzteil für Ihren Rechner



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] PC-Netzteile - so finden Sie das beste Netzteil für Ihren Rechner*

						Welches Netzteil braucht mein Rechner? In unserem PC-Netzteile-Test finden Sie alle wichtigen Informationen, die Sie für den Kauf eines neuen Stromwandlers benötigen, sowie eine Netzteile-Bestenliste.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] PC-Netzteile - so finden Sie das beste Netzteil für Ihren Rechner*


----------



## Gysi1901 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] PC-Netzteile - so finden Sie das beste Netzteil für Ihren Rechner*

Nicht, dass es im Forum nicht schon häufig behandelt wurde, aber ich störe mich immer noch an dieser 10-Prozent-Regel. Die ist heute völlig überholt. Ein Seasonic Prime Ultra ist mit das Beste, was dieser Planet zu bieten hat. Kostet aber nur 200 Euro, deutlich zu wenig für ein System mit 9900K, 2080 Ti und entsprechenden anderen Komponenten. Dass auch ein SP11 für 110€ wunderbar damit klarkäme - geschenkt.
Ein 160-€-Netzteil in einem 1600-€-System ist in den allermeisten Fällen reine Geldverschwendung. Genauso ein 70-€-Netzteil in einem 700-€-System.
Mit solch irrefüherenden Faustregeln sollte man sich zurückhalten.


----------

